
Ask HN: Copy of “The Electrical Tabulating Machine” by Herman Hollerith (1894) - molteanu
I&#x27;m looking for a free copy of &quot;The Electrical Tabulating Machine&quot; by Herman Hollerith, published in 1894. The JSTOR entry is at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.jstor.org&#x2F;stable&#x2F;2979610<p>I&#x27;m thinking this should be in the public domain by now but I can&#x27;t seem to find a copy of it.<p>Can anyone make this available as a free resource?
======
aurizon
Any university library will give you a day card and you can view or print
this. The library of congress might have it?

